
Lego-Like Architecture: $5,000 Homes from Recycled Plastic Blocks - misnamed
http://weburbanist.com/2016/08/18/lego-like-architecture-5000-homes-from-recycled-plastic-blocks/
======
astrodust
The irony is that virtually anywhere in the world "locally sourced materials"
now includes a staggering amount of plastic.

Considering the ocean is on the verge of containing more plastic than fish,
it'd be refreshing if people started harvesting the plastic as a resource.

------
oldmancoyote
I have built 3 houses. Walls are among the cheapest components of a house.
Stackable modules (of which there are many kinds) like these do eliminate some
of the need for skilled labor and offer some advantages. My personal favorite
is site-made concrete blocks. In Mexico I have seen blockerias consisting of a
four block mold, a pile of sand, sacks of cement, and a hose. They are not
ideologically glamorous, but they are very practical and cheap.

------
blacksmith_tb
Seems great, though I would say the lack of insulation means they will be most
useful in tropical climates. But I don't see why they couldn't make doubled-up
horizontal beams that could hold two courses of 'lego' bricks with space in
between (which could be stuffed with plastic bags, at that).

